# Montana Pretty



## RDB (Feb 1, 2010)

Swan Lake, heading up 83 toward Glacier National Park in early September.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice picture!  The scenery around there really is remarkable.  I really liked Glacier NP last time I was there.  Been working on another trip to the area.

Dave


----------



## Amy (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, wow, that is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.  I need to have Montana on our "short list" of places to take the family in the next couple of years.  For those who have visited Glacier National Park, what is the minimum age you would recommend for a visitor or family to get the most out of the park?  I have an almost 6 year old and 2 1/2 year old now.  DH thinks we should wait until the younger one hits at least 5 before visiting Glacier, Yellowstone, etc. (the large national parks) but I would like to go earlier.


----------



## Steve (Feb 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting that beautiful picture.  I love Montana.  I have been wanting to take highway 83 sometime on my way to or from the Flathead Valley.  I have heard it is very scenic, and your picture proves it.  I've got to make that route a priority.

To Amy:  As for Glacier, I'd go for it whatever the age of your kids.  I doubt your 2 1/2 year old would get much out of it...but you certainly would.  If you want your youngest to have a good time, take him to McDonald's before or after the park.  They even have Tillamook ice cream at the McDonald's in western Montana.   

Steve


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 1, 2010)

Amy, go now.  Your kids will love it, and the next time you go, they can check out how things have changed since the last time they were there.  Of course, you'll do the same thing.  

Dave


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 1, 2010)

*We spent 2 weeks in Montana in 2007.  It was one of our most memorable trips.*

Incredible scenery and wildlife.  We plan to spend two weeks there in 2011.  It's hard to impress my two sons, but they look forward to our return trip.

When I'm "rich and retired", I want a summer home in Montana and a winter home somewhere warm.  I'll keep my Virginia home for the spring and fall.

That's too many homes to keep up with, so I guess I'll just keep timesharing!  

Thanks, RDB, for sharing that incredible scenery in Montana!


----------



## NWL (Feb 2, 2010)

Amy said:


> Oh, wow, that is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.  I need to have Montana on our "short list" of places to take the family in the next couple of years.  For those who have visited Glacier National Park, what is the minimum age you would recommend for a visitor or family to get the most out of the park?  I have an almost 6 year old and 2 1/2 year old now.  DH thinks we should wait until the younger one hits at least 5 before visiting Glacier, Yellowstone, etc. (the large national parks) but I would like to go earlier.



2010 marks Glacier NP 100th anniversary of it's founding.  Lots of special activities planned for this summer.  

As for the kids, GNP has a great "Junior Ranger Program".  You can complete the program in a day, or you can make it last longer.  They get sworn in as Junior Rangers when they finish.  The younger kids get a kick out of that.  Your 2 1/2 year old is a bit young for it, but he/she can help your 6 year old with some of the activities.  Check out the web site for more info.

http://www.nps.gov/archive/glac/home.htm

Cheers!


----------



## Amy (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been feeling guilty that our currently planned 2010 trips are primarily out of state (instead of contributing to my new home state's tourism economy) so I was planning to spend our summer 2011 vacation somewhere in central Oregon or the Oregon coast.  Now you folks have me thinking of adding GNP area timeshares to my 2011 search.  I think I'll have to push GNP to summer 2012 if I were to remain a good citizen.


----------



## eal (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't worry - we are sending our daughter and her husband who live in Victoria BC to Newport for a week at the end of May - a Christmas present.  They will help the state's economy for sure...


----------



## LisaH (Feb 3, 2010)

We will also be at Depoe Bay at the end of June, so you'll have us Californian contributing to your state's economy!


----------



## LisaH (Feb 3, 2010)

We would love to visit GNP as well. What's the closest timeshare nearby? Any recommendations?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 3, 2010)

LisaH said:


> We would love to visit GNP as well. What's the closest timeshare nearby? Any recommendations?



I just exchanged into Glacier Wilderness Resort, in West Glacier.  It's about nine or ten miles from the park entrance.  There are a few others in the general area, but this one is closest, I believe.  http://www.glacierwildernessresort.com/

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks! Is Sept a good time to visit? I see Sept weeks available at Glacier Wilderness Resort, Meadow Lake Golf and Ski Resort and NeNastako Village. How is the location of Columbia Falls vs. West Glacier? Obviously I have a lot of research to do...


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 3, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Thanks! Is Sept a good time to visit? I see Sept weeks available at Glacier Wilderness Resort, Meadow Lake Golf and Ski Resort and NeNastako Village. How is the location of Columbia Falls vs. West Glacier? Obviously I have a lot of research to do...



I can't speak to those other resorts - I haven't stayed at any of them yet.  I've been to the Park before, but stayed in a campground.  The Park entrance is right outside of West Glacier, which is why I chose Glacier Wilderness Resort to stay in.  (Well, that, and the fully-equipped individual log cabins with private hot tubs.)  September is a flexible time of year there, since the weather can get bad in a hurry.  Summer tends to be a fairly short season - mid-June to mid-September is about it.  You're likely to have better weather in early-September, as compared to late-September.  The elevation is fairly high, so Fall comes early.

You're right about doing the research.  There is a lot to know and plan.  But it's absolutely worth it.

Dave


----------



## eal (Feb 3, 2010)

We own at Glacier Wilderness and have stayed at Meadow Lake (Netasko is on the same property).  Both places are lovely - Meadow Lake is closer to towns like Kalispell and Whitefish, while Glacier Wilderness is closer to, well wilderness, near a natural goat lick, with moose on the property, etc.


----------



## Amy (Feb 3, 2010)

eal said:


> Don't worry - we are sending our daughter and her husband who live in Victoria BC to Newport for a week at the end of May - a Christmas present.  They will help the state's economy for sure...





LisaH said:


> We will also be at Depoe Bay at the end of June, so you'll have us Californian contributing to your state's economy!



Thank you guys for helping the Oregon economy!!  We are grateful.  

Lisa (and eal, please correct me if I'm wrong), the old reviews of Glacier Wilderness mention that there is no cell phone coverage up in that area and, of course, no internet access from your own cabin; and if you need to call someone you need to use the central phone on property.  I guess the resort is aptly named.    I assume that there is cell phone coverage where Meadow Lake/Netasko is located; I haven't read anyone mention whether you can get in-room internet access, though.


----------



## gstepic (Feb 3, 2010)

*nice photos - I need to spend more time on this forum*

My wife and I have decided to spend the next few years seeing as much of the west as we can (or course our Hawaii trips are really west!). I actually mean the Rocky Mountain area and I have never been to Montana, the photo is making me want to change that!

Gary


----------



## Elan (Feb 3, 2010)

Amy said:


> Thank you guys for helping the Oregon economy!!  We are grateful.
> 
> Lisa (and eal, please correct me if I'm wrong), the old reviews all mention that there is no cell phone coverage up in that area and, of course, no internet access from your own cabin; and if you need to call someone you need to use the central phone on property.  I guess the resort is aptly named.    I assume that there is cell phone coverage where Meadow Lake/Netasko is located; I haven't read anyone mention whether you can get in-room internet access, though.



  As of August 2008, there was no wireless in-room internet at MeadowLake, but they had wireless in the lobby area.  My AT&T cell phone worked fine in the Columbia Falls area.  I don't think I tried to use it while near the park.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 3, 2010)

gstepic said:


> My wife and I have decided to spend the next few years seeing as much of the west as we can (or course our Hawaii trips are really west!). I actually mean the Rocky Mountain area and I have never been to Montana, the photo is making me want to change that!
> 
> Gary




Gary, with your photography skills, you're gonna be really busy in Montana.  There is a LOT of camera wirk waiting there for you.   

Dave


----------



## NWL (Feb 3, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Thanks! Is Sept a good time to visit? I see Sept weeks available at Glacier Wilderness Resort, Meadow Lake Golf and Ski Resort and NeNastako Village. How is the location of Columbia Falls vs. West Glacier? Obviously I have a lot of research to do...



The first 2 weeks of September are perfect for visiting Glacier.  Great weather, lower prices, no crowds.  Most GNP concessions close the 3rd or 4th week of Sept.  

Meadow Lake is about 30 minutes (or less) from the west Glacier entrance, and is also close to Whitefish and Kalispell.  This gives you more activity and dinning options.  

Cheers!


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 14, 2010)

That is a superb photo!  My first instinct was that it reminded me of a lake near a restaurant in Acadia National Park in Maine that we visited this past summer.


----------

